# Idea for Making Black Fans UV reactive??



## Tyler_Drude (May 21, 2005)

I was Thinking about buying some uv paint and then 10 black fans from newegg.com for like 10bux shipped

taking the fan blades off, painting with the paint, reassemble

you guys think it will work? if its water based , i think it wont because it will not be enough to cover the dark black fan

main concern, think it will effect the proformance of the fan , or think it will chip easy?


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Fact is that UV reactive paint only really glows when you first "prime" the area with bright white paint. So putting it on a black surface would probably not look that great.
I've seen painted fans before - so its possible i guess. IMO a real UV fan looks better though....


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

the point is, the real UV fans are painted id say with the paint inside out as the plastic is containing the UV reactants. Another way would be to get neon paint, paint the fans and then uv paint giving it more glow


----------



## Lectraplayer (Aug 24, 2002)

Maybe you can get some results by going to Lowes and getting some "Upside-Down Paint" or other marking paint (most of that comes in neon colors) and using that as your base coat. Seems to stay put fairly well. :grin:


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

before we get any furthur

whats the purpose of a black uv fan?

gives off black light?

isnt black light a oxymoron?

black light as in the things that make other things glow?

wouldnt the inside of the comp become even darker and wont be able to see antyhing thru the glass?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

UV reactive means it'll glow under an ultraviolet light source, like a "black" light. I suffer because when I look at a black light with my right eye I see a huge blast of purple and everyone else sees a dim bulb. Sucks to be me...


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

tyler dude, if you have black lights in your pc room, doesn't that make the monitor colours look messed up?


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

jimscreechy said:


> tyler dude, if you have black lights in your pc room, doesn't that make the monitor colours look messed up?


Usually you dont have your whole room "lighted" with black light but only the inside of your PC case.


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

I seeee!


----------

